

Ask HN - where can I get movie data for a movie review website? - wonjun

I'm almost done building a movie review website, the only thing is I'm not sure how I could populate it with movie data.<p>Do you have good suggestions? Does anyone know where sites like imdb, cinema clock, http://www.themovieinsider.com get their data from?<p>Thanks a lot!
======
aditya
imdb has an open database not sure what the usage criteria is:
<http://www.imdb.com/interfaces#plain>

